# bird Thrower + birds for sale



## setter_slayer (Sep 20, 2011)

By chance does anyone know if it possible to rent or borrow a bird thrower for training? I need to do a tune up on my dog before the season starts and can't bring myself to spend the ~$300 to buy one. He doesn't need much work. 

Also, any advice on where to obtain birds near Lehi would be good. I already checked with WWC and they don't have any yet. I am looking for chukar, pigeons, huns, quail, or pheasants.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

the only birds I have seen for sale have been in the ogden area


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

What kind of thrower are you looking for a box style or a
Winger? What kind of dog?


----------

